# Dadant, Fresno



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep, this morning my wife placed a large order for me and I was thinking late December or first of the year before it would come together.... I'm going to go pick it up tommorrow. They said it would be ready this afternoon if I needed it. I feel like I'm slacking because I can't get up there until one!
I've had a few dealings with them and no complaints yet.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Dadant in Chico so sooo fast too. I love it.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I go there all the time there only 30 min from me. Great people and always so nice. Hey When you go there Beekman Apiairys is selling off ther eflat bed truck it is a 81 and has 35000 miles on it. It looks so nice and so very tempting. I just dont have 7500 right now or I would get it. I couldent afford another car payment either right now not till hubbies truck is paid off and that we only owe 1500 more on it. Then I can get my flat bed bee truck. 
The only problem I have had with them in them getting in the kids bee suit they have not had it all summer. My sons b day is wed and we wanted to get it for him today as he wanted to help us remove a hive out of the roof of a house we did today in Fresno and they still dont have them in. It has been 8 months now that they have not had them. I need to probly just call the main store and order it from them. My son wants his suit baddd.

Angi


----------

